
Renewables are no longer ‘alternative.’ Fossil fuels are ‘legacy.’ - mnmlsm
https://medium.com/@davidmbank/renewables-are-no-longer-alternative-fossil-fuels-are-legacy-cb396db8bd15#.wk2xsvki6
======
gydfi
Trying to change what words mean is a lousy way to achieve your goals.

